# A recent review of my catapults by Gamekeeper John



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good review. I really like the TTF. The eliminator. I think I could really be a good shot with that one. All are awesome shooters though.

Njones


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one Tim,

You certainly impressed him with those. Well done, that's a good review of some tidy shooters.

Keep up the good work.


----------

